
John Carmack on Twitter: “My android quote is spreading out of context” - iopq
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/508995929954086912
======
on_and_off
So much Java hate in the responses to this tweet. I wonder where it comes
from. I work with Java on Android daily and while I concede that it is far
from perfect I don't think it deserves such scorn. It is perfectly possible to
be productive in Java ; on Android at least, especially if you boost it with
libs such as Guava, Dagger, JodaTime, EventBus, ... I don't know the rest of
the Java world pretty well but I suspect that extremely shitty corporate J2EE
code is at least partially responsible for this bad reputation.

------
sidcool
What was his quote?

~~~
iopq
"Brace yourself: Android setup and development really does suck. It’s no fun
at all." [1]

[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/224894/QA_Carmack_reveals...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/224894/QA_Carmack_reveals_the_challenges_of_mobile_VR_game_development.php)

